# Seramas



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all, 

I'm saying roo. Can some confirm..


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes definitely a rooster


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Cute little fellow!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Hehe, I love the intensity of his eyes. You've got a handsome little roo.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow is he cute!!


----------

